# (JLLP) Jimmy's Low Low Production



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

*I hope everyone enjoys the video *:thumbsup:*....also check out the links below for more info or videos....
*


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Another video enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*BAD ASS VIDEO HOMIE*


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for watching, thanks for givin us good feedback....:biggrin:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's a Bike Show in San Jose,Ca made by JLLP ENJOY It.....:thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's a video of Blvd Nights that JLLP recorded the scene in San Jose,Ca


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Another Video made by JLLP....let us know what you think....enjoy yall:thumbsup:


----------



## DRLOWZ (Jul 30, 2001)

You can see some of JLLP vids on the home page of Custom Car forums.

www.customcarforums.com

thanks Jimmy


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Check out the video made by (JLLP) This event was made by the 408 Ryders C.C. from San Jose,Ca We had a great time, i hope everyone enjoys the video.....:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

knightbandit88 said:


> Check out the video made by (JLLP) This event was made by the 408 Ryders C.C. from San Jose,Ca We had a great time, i hope everyone enjoys the video.....:thumbsup:


T
T
T
BROTHA! :thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thankz for the good feedback....just tryin to show the world of the SAN JO LOWRIDER SCENE....:thumbsup::drama:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Another video filmed/edited by "JLLP" ENJOY!! :thumbsup::drama:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's a THROW BACK VIDEO EDITED/FILMED by "JLLP" =STREETLOW IN SAN FRANCISCO 2008=


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

"_*COMING SOON*_" "...... "_*JLLP*_" will be making a video for "_*Valencia's Auto Upholstery*_".. :h5:..will keep you updated :thumbsup: "to know more of Valencia's Auto Upholstery click on the link below....

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Valenc...86238274746474


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*"UPDATE"*_ on the Cruise Night Video it will be uploaded tonight and also we tweak it up a notch ok, so we will like your feedback on the video, Thanks =) "JLLP":thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's it is the _*CRUISE NIGHT VIDEO *_I hope you enjoy it :thumbsup:and gives us some feedback


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Alright everyone hope to see all of you at the BBQ 2morow supporting _*ESR c.c*_. event and if you see me hit the switch eeyy =):thumbsup: Jimmy's Low Low Production will be attending this event..


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's the video from San Jose StreetLow Car Show, ENJOY!! its 46mins long! =)


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*Jimmy's Low Low Production just arrived at the 2nd Annual Oak Fest Oldies Concert and Car Show "Motown Legends Super Oldies Show" and looking forward for the show =)













*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*TODAY IS THE DAY BLVD BOMBS WILL THROW THERE 4TH ANNUAL SHOW N SHINE AT THE FLEA MARKET BERRYESSA COME OUT AND ENJOY THE WEATHER/CAR SHOW AND SHOPPING AT THE FLEA ALSO "JLLP WILL BE ONSITE FILMING THE SCENE! IF YOU SEE ME HIT THAT SWITCH 4 THE CAMERA =)







*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

BLVD BOMBS show its looking great with the nice weather coming in and with all the rides coming in N setting up....here's a picture of the event looking so far


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*Here's two pics that JLLP took during the BLVD NIGHTS event, going to put more up later on today and the video won't be done til later cause got other videos still to work on..*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

San Jose BLVD NIGHTs Sept 8th 2012




























































S


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey Fans/Riders/Everyone Right now am working on the East Side Riders C.C. BBQ video, Anyone have any request song/music for this video?? Here's a throw back of ESR C.C. BBQ 2010





 http://youtu.be/bAsZGPACH7c


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*The East Side Riders C.C. BBQ video is almost done....Keep a look out for it, will be up soon =)*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Alright Fans/People/Everyone The East Side Riders C.C. BBQ 2012 video is complete, here's the video enjoy! Filmed/Edited by JLLP =)


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Happy Mexico Independance Day Sept 16 Hoping everyone having a good time and a safe celebration VIVA MEXICO =)


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

knightbandit88 said:


> Alright Fans/People/Everyone The East Side Riders C.C. BBQ 2012 video is complete, here's the video enjoy! Filmed/Edited by JLLP =)


Enjoyed the video :thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:Thanks for the good feedback, glad you enjoyed, stay tuned for more videos on the way :drama:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Earlier today on my way to the Wastonville Ridas car show in Watsonville,CA


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Some pictures of everyone setting up and getting ready for the Watsonville Riders Car Show


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*Some pictures I took at the Show which is going on right now in Watsonville,Ca / The Watsonville Riders C.C. made this Car Show possible, good looking out =)






























































*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*More pictures i took





































*_


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT NICE PICS JIMMY


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Graciaz on the positive feedback watson rider N San JoRidin4life.....something simple i did let me know what u think..


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*Check out Jimmy's Low Low Production latest video,*_ _*DeadEnd Magazine Cruise Night 2012- Filmed/Edited by *__*"JLLP"





*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*Jimmy's Low Low Production just uploaded a new video..Watsonville Riders C.C. 5th Anniversary Car Show 2012 here's the link below..Enjoy 
*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

*JLLP filmed and took pictures of the MoonLite Customs 3rd Annual Openhouse, the video*

JLLP filmed and took pictures of the MoonLite Customs 3rd Annual Openhouse, the video is coming soon and here are the photos i took check it


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

more pics


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*Duke's S.C. CO Movie Nights August 2012 





*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*New video Oak Fest car show 2012 in Greenfield,CA ENJOY*_ :drama:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*Almost done making the final touches on the DVDs, Jimmy's Low Low Production flyer in the front and the DVD Tracks in the back, "JLLP" will be given out these free DVDs to the 1st 50 Rides that show up at the BLVD BOMBS Toy Drive on November 10th Saturday*_.... :thumbsup:The DVD is 1 hour/28mins Long with JLLP 2011 videos:drama:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

New video by "JLLP" (SAN JOSE,CA BLVD NIGHTs Sept 2012) One Hour N 18mins LONG ENJOY!!


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*Just got done with the Moonlite Customs video....Check it out,
i hope everyone likes the music its a bit different 
*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Another video by "JLLP" (Viejitos Car Club Califas Silicon Valley 9th Annual Car Show Hill House)


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Another Video by "JLLP" - (San Jose Classic Chevy Club Toy Drive)


http://youtu.be/VIM59wPEPu8


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

*New video Film/Edit by "JLLP" (United Car Clubs 8th Annual Toy Drive 2012) 
*


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

New video by "JLLP" - The Kustom Karnival 2 Pinstripping N Art Show - Show N Shine - Toy Drive 

FEEL FREE TO SHARE OUR VIDEOs Thanks 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UbFJn2U3qM&feature=share&list=UUaWVa_Rg-sVTLWq9lar-GUA


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

New video by "JLLP" (Chevitos 4th Annual Toy Drive 2012 video)

Comment/Like/Share/Sub

"FEEL FREE TO SHARE OUR VIDEOs" / Happy Holidays


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

New video by "JLLP" 















Check out more videos/Pics/Info on the links below


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*Another video by "JLLP" - Its a throw back video, old footage that havent had time to edit til now.. check it out






*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

MI RANCHITO TAQUERIA KICK BACK


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*Streetlow Magazine Car Show in Salinas,ca Tug Of War Video





*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Soledad's 2nd annual benefit High School Car Show


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Streetlow Magazine Salinas Car Show Contest Hop 2013


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Happy Easter to everyone


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Photos of MI Ranchito Taqueria Kick Back last wednesday


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Streetlow Magazine Salinas Car Show 2013 Filmed/Edited by "JLLP"


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*To Check out more photos of this event go to my fb page..click on the link below..*_
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jimm...48715357446.1073741830.118054378306882&type=3


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

New video by "Jimmy's Low Low Production"


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

MI RANCHITO TAQUERIA KICK BACK April 17th


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_***BOMBS UNITED PICNIC CAR SHOW TODAY** PHOTO'z by "JLLP"

































































*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*NEW VIDEO BY "JLLP"






*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*SOME PHOTOS TAKEN BY "JLLP" DURING THIS PAST WEEKEND*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*NEW VIDEO BY "JLLP" SHOWING FREMONT 510 AREA SUPPORT.. ENJOY*_
:thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*NEW VIDEO BY "JLLP" for more info about us click on the links below....more video,pics,updates,flyers,etc..*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

New video by "JLLP"


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

New video check it out


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*NEW VIDEO BY "JLLP"*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

NEW VIDEO BY :JLLP:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Jimmy's Low Low Production new video Check it out..Share it/Forward it out


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

MODESTO,CA Every Friday Wicked Ridaz kick Back....ENjoy..


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

One of the best youtube channels...sometimes I just have one of your videos turn on the tv in the living room


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks.... am glad am doing a heck of a job....that's right I want everyone to enjoy the beauty of these rides n people who puts a lot of hard work into theres rides....stay tuned cause more vidoes are on its way..thanks again


Mixteco said:


> One of the best youtube channels...sometimes I just have one of your videos turn on the tv in the living room


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Padrinos Califas C.C./YV Sports Benefit Car Show May 25th 2013 Hopping Contest


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

Enjoyed your videos !!!


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the good feedback....am glad you enjoy the videos.....more videos coming soon stay tuned


maximus63 said:


> Enjoyed your videos !!!


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*Check out the new video*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

(Aztec Creations C.C. 5th Anniversary BBQ) New video by "JLLP" Enjoy ..If you are unable to watch it on your mobile phone, try using Desktop view/settings on your mobile phone"....Enjoy "JLLP"


----------



## Dora ~smile~ (Dec 2, 2009)

For Duke's SC Co. Movie Night: We'll be watching ~ KICK ASS 2 ~


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*TTT*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Check out the new video - (Duke's S.C. CO. Movie Night) in San Jose,Ca June 15th 2013.....Enjoy the video..
"JLLP"

*SHARE IT/FORWARD IT*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ixpy5CJSjac&feature=c4-overview&list=UUaWVa_Rg-sVTLWq9lar-GUA


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*"408 RYDERS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL BBQ 2013" Video..Filmed In San Jose, CA If your unable to watch it on your phone/mobile device try changing your settings to Desktop viewing, if that doesn't work use a desktop or laptop to view the video thanks "JLLP"*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

*

http://youtu.be/mHgKY4F6UDg


If your unable to watch it on your phone/mobile device try changing your settings to Desktop viewing, if that doesn't work use a desktop or laptop to view the video thanks "JLLP"





*


----------



## 6 T 4 RAG (Sep 26, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

Ttt more videos please


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

"REMINDER" Tomorrow is Wednesday and its Kick Back at the Mi Ranchito Taqueria spot, hopefully ill see everyone there, hope all of you could make it, everyone is welcome, good times, with nice rides for all to see :thumbsup:
2928 Alum Rock Ave San Jose, Ca 95127 
Every Wednesday 5pm-8pm


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*​TTT*


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*More videos homie...especially the bombs. I always I got your videos just playing on my tv *


----------

